# Bargain Original Pobeda.



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I have just received this Pobeda from a very pleasant Ukrainian seller on e.bay,i put in a bid a day or so before auction end,not expecting to win,but was surprised to win it forÂ£16.35.

It is completely original,has the simplicity of design and clarity of dial i so love about early Russian watches,15 jewel movement is keeping excellent time,but the best thing is that it still has its original cushion type crown.These are normally removed by sellers to put on 15jewel Sturmanskies[either original or franken].

I have enclosed picture of Pobeda on a bund style strap ,and my 15jewel Hacking sturmanskie which are normally the recipients of the Pobeda crowns .

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice find and pics Russ, what are the dimensions? Do you wear them?

I haven't bought anything from Poland and further east for a while due to too high a ratio of non-arivals. Your post has nudged me to take pics and post some of mine, I've got to find something to display them in too.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Mark,thank you.Yes i wear all my watches,evenings and weekends,i cant wear them during the day owing to the nature of the work i do.

The size of the Pobeda is about 33mm not including crown,i am wearing it now.

I would love to see your watches.

I keep all of my watches in watch storage boxes,that hold 18 per box.Believe it or not it was cheaper to buy the boxes from e.bay America than in this country,i dont know if things have changed lately.

Regards,

Russ

.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

That's a really fine example, Russ.

I still have a number of Pob's, but, as you say, most if not all have lost their original crowns....

I love the simplicity of these, and the blued steel hands.

Nice one!










(A couple of mine)


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Chris,yes i agree,lovely simple watches,classic design,great couple you have there.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi they are nice watches and look nice I,m afraid this is the sum total of

my Pobeda collection


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Very well done mate ,bargin basement or what :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

dombox40 said:


> Hi they are nice watches and look nice I,m afraid this is the sum total of
> 
> my Pobeda collection


Hello ,

Many Thanks,lovely Pobeda dress watch as well.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Timetraveller said:


> Very well done mate ,bargin basement or what :thumbup: :cheers:


Many Thanks Timetraveller,i was nicely surprised with the price,Pobedas always have been a bit cheaper i supose,although i have always had a soft spot for them.

Regards

Russ.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi put this picture up because it shows the watches

in their true colours. They were not expensive as

you say Pobeda tend to be the cheaper end of the

market I paid about Â£15 each for these.


----------

